# D5100 / Photoshop Elements 6.0



## Midland Red (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi guys

Have just upgraded from a Nikon D50 to D5100
Always shoot in RAW and have always edited images using Photoshop Elements 6.0
Can I use this on .NEF files from the D5100 and at the moment it PE6.0 doesn't appear to recognise the files from my new camera

Hope SKS can steer me forwards!

Cheers


----------



## edddial (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Midland Red,

You need 'Camera Raw 6.4.1 update' but it's for Photoshop Element 9.0. For PE 6.0 latest Camera Raw update is version 5.6. Refer their official website below:
Adobe - Photoshop Elements : For Windows

i.e. Camera RAW 5.4 supports Nikon D5000 

I think it's much easier to perform 'update' directly from your PE applications.


----------

